# General > Pets Corner >  3 in a bed!

## dragonfly

god love them, surely they can't be comfortable??



on another note I would just like to say that its a year since Brodie went through his liver shunt operation and has paid us back 10 fold with his love and antics, he is fighting fit now and enjoying life as a dog should do, long walks, chasing balls and getting cuddles, even though he is far too big to get on my knee which he constantly tries to do  ::

----------


## shazzy

LOL!!!! Thats a brilliant piccie,bless them! ::

----------


## shazzap

Great photo.  :Smile:   ::

----------


## Liz

This photo really makes me chuckle!!!! :: 

What is so special about this bed that they all want to pile into it?!!!!lol

Crikey is it a year since Brodie's op? ::   So glad that he has made a full recovery. He is gorgeous!!!!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

haha thats brilliant! They just look so peaceful together though! 

Cant believe its been a year since me sitting here reading updates on his condition! But iv seen you out walking with him once or twice and he looks so full of energy and healthy! 

Cuddles to them all!  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Lol that pictures brilliant.
Cant believe its been that long since Brodie op its been amazing his transformation  . :Grin: 

Its like a favourite chair in our house,except the jostling is between a Big beardie,whose 2 day a wee collie and a 6ft 5 oh. ::

----------


## teenybash

These doggies are certainly not comfortable..they are in heaven :Grin: ......Still have Brodies pic stuck to my fridge, can't believe it's a year.

----------


## ladybird

lol.....that's brilliant, love it !!

xxx

----------


## Sarah

That photo is priceless  :Smile:  gorgeous dogs!

----------


## dragonfly

> This photo really makes me chuckle!!!!
> 
> What is so special about this bed that they all want to pile into it?!!!!lol
> 
> Crikey is it a year since Brodie's op?  So glad that he has made a full recovery. He is gorgeous!!!!


Bailey's in the bed, thats whats special, Brodie wants to be with Bailey and Breagha wants to be with Brodie!  Poor Bailey now has a limp in his right leg, reckon its cos he was slightly squashed

yep it is a year, his big op to tie the shunt off was on the 7th March last year - gone quick hasn't it!!

----------


## Liz

> Bailey's in the bed, thats whats special, Brodie wants to be with Bailey and Breagha wants to be with Brodie!  Poor Bailey now has a limp in his right leg, reckon its cos he was slightly squashed
> 
> yep it is a year, his big op to tie the shunt off was on the 7th March last year - gone quick hasn't it!!


Hee hee. Think you will need a bigger bed then! :: 

The time since the op certainly has gone quickly. So glad he is okay and know that it must gladden your heart everytime you see him running around so full of energy. :Grin:

----------


## purplelady

Wat a lovely pic it really made me laugh something i needed still feeling sad over our wee hamster but they look so comfy x

----------


## Margaret M.

That is priceless!  They obviously all get along great for them to get in a crumpled heap together.

----------


## Thumper

Aww bless!x

----------


## poppett

Lovely photo!

----------


## hercs22

aww how cute

----------


## bullielove

awww how cute is that.. makes me want to climb in there with them for some doggy cuddles!  They are gorgeous!!

----------

